# Bullying lead to a girl's suicide



## Westside (Nov 30, 2011)

> Persistent bullying led a 15-year-old girl in eastern Quebec to take her own life earlier this week, her family told CTV Montreal.
> The girl's mother says Marjorie Raymond killed herself on Monday after telling her family that she had been tormented by classmates since her first day at Gabrielle-Le-Courtois high school in Gaspe.
> Chantal Larose told CTV Montreal that she had only recently discovered that her daughter was being bullied, referring to Marjorie as the type of person who bottled up their feelings.
> Larose said she contacted her daughter's school administrators about the bullying but said aside from a few suspensions nothing else was done.


Read more: http://www.ctv.ca/CT.../#ixzz1fDMHkWgY

This is fucking disgusting...  I hope those bullies will be tormented for the rest of their lives with this in their memories.​


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2011)

Westside said:


> This is fucking disgusting...  I hope those bullies will be tormented with the rest of their lives with this in their memories.


Unfortunately, they won't. They'll just laugh it off. And I don't think there will be any repercussions for them either.


----------



## amptor (Nov 30, 2011)

How is this thread gaming related? I see it is user submitted news, isn't that suppose to be news dealing with video games?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Nov 30, 2011)

This is everyday's brad in Portugal --'


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2011)

> Larose said she contacted her daughter's school administrators about the bullying but said aside from a few suspensions nothing else was done.


The school can't do much more than this, a school can never know how severe any bullying is and "a few suspensions" is normally quite just in bullying

@Veho: I would probably be tormented with causing someone elses death for the rest of my life


----------



## bradzx (Nov 30, 2011)

Did I hear someone call my name, Brad?  

I feel sorry for that girl but bully is not right.  It can cause to student quit and move to other school.


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2011)

amptor said:


> How is this thread gaming related? I see it is user submitted news, isn't that suppose to be news dealing with video games?


I read user news from this section all the time, there are news about 800 pound tunas and new TV series and such.  The reason why I posted the news here is because of the possible age group of this forum and the general characteristics of the members of this forum.  A lot of us like myself are nerds, and we have been picked on.  Ones like myself are older now, and probably forgot about our struggles, but we should never forget, and raise awareness among others to prevent tragedies like this one.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> @Veho: I would probably be tormented with causing someone elses death for the rest of my life


But you wouldn't go around causing people's deaths in the first place. I hope.


----------



## Judas18 (Nov 30, 2011)

How awful, I can't abide bullies. The school should have more power to stop it, one of the schools I went to would get the police involved in extreme cases of bullying.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 30, 2011)

This is very sad. One of the famous "September Suicides" happened in my town (Seth Walsh, age 13), for this very reason. Pointless bullying that people just laugh at, and do nothing about.
The schools tried to do some kind of anti-bullying campaign, but of course it didn't really work.

I don't even have any ideas on what they can do to make this problem better...


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2011)

There was an article some where about how an 8 year old or something hung herself due to bullying 
Gimme a sec to find it...

EDIT
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/11/17/10-year-old-north-carolina-girl-hangs-herself-after-allegedly-being-bullied-at/
This.

You have to wonder what makes people this young want to kill themselves.
Not to be harsh, but seriously...there's something wrong with the world if kids hang themselves over bullying at 10.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:


> I don't even have any ideas on what they can do to make this problem better...


Smacking the bullies upside the head a few times would be a good start.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2011)

Veho said:


> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even have any ideas on what they can do to make this problem better...
> ...


But then the school gets sued and has to shut down D:


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_32571 said:
> ...


Smacking a few parents upside the head wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Dust2dust (Nov 30, 2011)

Veho said:


> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even have any ideas on what they can do to make this problem better...
> ...


Got to agree with this.

Very recently also in Quebec, a 12 year old girl was doused with gasoline by an older teen boy, and two other teen boys tried to set her on fire.  Fortunately, she escaped unharmed.  The teen boys were later identified on Facebook by their peers, and received death threats.  Police do not approve of death threats, of course, but I think it's kind of a good lesson for them.  Let them feel a little fear and anguish in their hearts.  Maybe they'll learn what is acceptable behaviour and what is not, in our society.


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_32571 said:
> ...


Sending them to army style training may make them appreciate human life a little more.


----------



## Ace (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm pretty certain there's a Swedish internet forum that actually collects the names of bullying/suicide victims, and the perpetrators of the mental abuse. Though this information is collected by the police, it's very interesting to see the amount of people posting about the different cases and so forth. It's hard to imagine that it can be hard to hide from the internet, in that sense.

Someone I indirectly knew actually ended up on that website. She attempted suicide by jumping in front of a train, but she survived. She did it because she couldn't stand the bullying. This is not related to the case where I actually saw someone fall in front of the train, this is different.

I've also seen one other person I know end up on that website: a boy who got murdered. I'll not go into details on that one, though.

ONTOPIC:
Obviously, no person should be caused the discomfort of wanting to end their own lives. I've been at that stage at one point in time where I simply don't want to live (but I didn't want to kill myself... it's hard to explain), but the wake-up call for me was that I had so much potential, and that even as an emotional wreck people could believe in me: anyone else won't ever matter. It's not so much a battle with an inner depression as it is a battle of how much power you give to the bullies, in my opinion. Denying their existence is not a game you can play forever, but neglecting them their social potentials is a game you can play with them. That's why young bullies who are involved in suicide cases like this (in Sweden) never go on to getting a normal life, even after juvie: the tabloids and all their future workplaces know that they've potentially got a manslaughter charge on them.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

Problem isnt just the bullying but rather the inept reaction from society upon the bullying

Solution is pretty simple, slap the bullies and make them pay. Dont kick them out of school since they dont give a shit. a 6 month long school/bootcamp will suffice and for every incident in the said camp theyll have to stay another month

Also perhaps a foto tattooed on their chest of their victim


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> Problem isnt just the bullying but rather the inept reaction from society upon the bullying
> 
> Solution is pretty simple, slap the bullies and make them pay. Dont kick them out of school since they dont give a shit. a 6 month long school/bootcamp will suffice and for every incident in the said camp theyll have to stay another month
> 
> Also perhaps a foto tattooed on their chest of their victim


I like that last idea.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 30, 2011)

Do we really need a new thread every time this happens?
I mean, I know the news stations are gonna have a field day, but isn't it a little old yet?


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Do we really need a new thread every time this happens?
> I mean, I know the news stations are gonna have a field day, but isn't it a little old yet?


I posted this because it hit a little close to home.  I understand that GBAtemp has people from all over the world, but I felt strongly about this one.  In a left winged, liberal minded country that was the first to allow gay marriage, you would expect people to be a little better than that.  I love Canadian people because they are such loving and caring people towards others regardless of their background, but this was more than disappointing.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Do we really need a new thread every time this happens?
> I mean, I know the news stations are gonna have a field day, but isn't it a little old yet?


Do we really need you to post every time you dont like something? No we dont but you obviously do


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 30, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> > Do we really need a new thread every time this happens?
> ...


The same could be said for everyone. Yes, even you. You posted that you disliked me disliking something, very productive.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> > _Chaz_ said:
> ...


Yes.. yes I did but I didnt say you couldnt/shouldnt. See the subtle difference there? I bet you did... you did didnt you? You should have


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2011)

Why don't we just make a day to those who lost their lives in the fight against bulling? We can call it Victim's Day.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 30, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> > GundamXXX said:
> ...


I never said that you couldn't/shouldn't do it either. As you've proven quite well that you can.
But this would mean that your post was solely to inform me that I posted my dislike of something... Good job?


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> > _Chaz_ said:
> ...


Thanks! And Im proud of it!

Now back OT please


----------



## Valwin (Nov 30, 2011)

too bad for the girl but to be honest i blame her too if from the first day she was pick on them why dint she fight back there lots of ways to do it that will make the bully stop


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

Valwin said:


> too bad for the girl but to be honest i blame her too if from the first day she was pick on them why dint she fight back there lots of ways to do it that will make the bully stop


Yay! We have a moron among us!

^cyberbullying fyi

Fact is: people for some reason behave differently then others *GASP*
Some might think being called a fat-ass is nothing offensive and other will cry themselves to sleep because of it
Some might think that "pwning" or "trollin" someone verbally is nothing to worry about and just harmless but others get depressed because of it

Some might think getting shot is a part of life and to others its awfull

So please.. think before you post


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 30, 2011)

hmm, I got bullied a lot in school, but I didn't find it a reason to suicide...
I guess I can kind of understand, but killing yourself doesnt make it better, honest.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:


> hmm, I got bullied a lot in school, but I didn't find it a reason to suicide...
> I guess I can kind of understand, but killing yourself doesnt make it better, honest.


Wise words that will sadly not always reach those who need it


----------



## ficarra1002 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been bullied my entire life, and not shit like being called fat. Like, physical, getting into fights bullying.

And not once have I ever considered suicide.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 30, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > too bad for the girl but to be honest i blame her too if from the first day she was pick on them why dint she fight back there lots of ways to do it that will make the bully stop
> ...





Gunn ;.; fine i went far i guess but cmon dint you also get bully ? i got bully on elementary school
what did i do to make it stop well my dad told me to punch the guy in the face well that what i did  i was never bully again in elementary school  heck i even ended up been friends with the guy when the whole Pokemon craze hit the west damn those were the days


----------



## Westside (Nov 30, 2011)

Valwin said:


> too bad for the girl but to be honest i blame her too if from the first day she was pick on them why dint she fight back there lots of ways to do it that will make the bully stop


I think the society is to blame mostly.  Often, people are afraid to seek help because they are labeled as ‘uncool’ or weak for doing something like this.  The type of bullies she faced are the ones that made fun of her for being a certain way to begin with, she obviously does not want more negative labels and stand out even more even if in reality these things will not happen.  To top it all off she is only 15, her mind is only beginning to mature.  She has a vague grasp on the value of life and in this case, her life.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2011)

Valwin said:


> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



What're you? Twelve?


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > GundamXXX said:
> ...



Pokemon craze hit when I was 14ish.. and Im now 26
What Pokemon craze are you talking about :S


----------



## Valwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > GundamXXX said:
> ...



i was like 10 or 11 too bad kids today will never experience that


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What're you? Twelve?


Yes. 


Valwin, you can't fight psychological bullying by punching. First of all, there isn't a single bully, there's a whole crowd of trolls pecking at you. Like mosquitoes. It's like punching fog. And if you go around punching people one by one you're the one that will get in trouble. And then they'll go on bullying you. And with all the violent little retards going around punching people for any perceived provocation ("he looked at me funny"), punching people for something they said is frowned upon, because lazy morons are too lazy to tell the difference on a case by case basis. 

No, hitting people doesn't solve this particular problem.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 30, 2011)

Veho said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > What're you? Twelve?
> ...


I dont fully agree

Bullies are like pack animals and like any pack there is an Alpha male. If you can identify it and punch him hard enough you can become the Alpha male yourself
This takes careful planning though since the Alpha male isnt always obvious

Also you have to make sure that nobody will step in from the group as a new Alpha which involves a lot of confidence and KOing the previous one in one punch


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 30, 2011)

[quote name='OP's source']Residents in an Ottawa community are still reeling from the death of 15-year-old *Jamie Hubley, an openly-gay teen who killed himself in October after being relentlessly teased and assaulted by classmates.*

*Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty introduced new legislation Wednesday allowing schools to expel students for bullying.*[/quote]
LOL LOOK AT HOW MANY FUCKS AMERICA GIVES TO GAY BULLYING


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> Bullies are like pack animals and like any pack there is an Alpha male. If you can identify it and punch him hard enough you can become the Alpha male yourself


Again, you're talking about physical bullying. We're talking psychological bullying here. Walk up to the alpha male (or female) and punch him, and you'll get in trouble because you "attacked" him and he never laid a finger on you. You end up with both the teachers and the bullies on your ass.


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 30, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> What Pokemon craze are you talking about :S



I must be confused_hmmmm*.*

Not sure what anyone is talking about pokemon craze... which makes me confused_hmmmm.


On another note, I blame society


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



LOL So true, I can remember the craze like it was yesterday.

@*s4mid4re: Canada is the shit, bitch. *


----------



## Valwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Zetta_x said:


> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> > What Pokemon craze are you talking about :S
> ...



is the time when pokemon hit the west with the anime and games it was huge  everyone play it


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 30, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *snip
> @*s4mid4re: Canada is the shit, bitch. *


Not really something to get so flustered or flammatory about. I've never been to Canada, nor do I know that much about Canada. I was solely talking about America's (or Michigan's, to be specific) approach against bullying. "Anti-bullying law" my ass 

At least Canadians get some decent Anti-bullying laws. 

P.S. I'm no bitch; I'm a guy.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > *snip
> ...



Tell that to your Avatar. 


Anyway, Canada is taking a more serious approach to bullying. Schools are now investigating cyber bullying and giving swift punishment for all types of bullying.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

Uchiha Obito said:


> This is everyday's brad in Portugal --'


This... It's been happening in Portugal for a long time and quite often.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 1, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Edit: Not to say it's not a cruel thing, it is, but it's partially the bullied person's fault, they gave up too easily... People need to grow stronger and face their problems, that's my belief.


True, but if they're afraid to reach out for help, who's gonna help them? And don't say "they need to learn to help themselves", because saying that about someone who believes that they're helpless is a dumb and useless thing to do.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah it's sad, but it's not that sad. It's not like the bullies killed her. She made the choice to do that herself. Think about an alternate version, where instead of killing herself she killed them instead. Would you still blame the bullies for her actions? I sure hope not. If she couldn't even deal with high school bullies then she probably wouldn't have been able to handle the real world either. The world is often a cold and unfair place and that's a fact, learn to deal with it or gtfo. People who think this is incredibly sad clearly haven't seen the real sadness this world has to offer.

Now go ahead and hate on me for what I said, I know it's coming.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 1, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Not to say it's not a cruel thing, it is, but it's partially the bullied person's fault, they gave up too easily... People need to grow stronger and face their problems, that's my belief.
> ...


No, I won't say "they need to help themselves", but I do say that they need to fend for themselves... Humans have become what they are today by accepting accepting failure, whenever there was an obstacle, humans managed to surpass it, and if they didn't, they died trying... When someone reaches a dead end, that person has two options, to give up, or to continue to look for a way out... Suicide is a cowardly thing to do, no matter the situation... Life isn't something that we should throw away like that, life itself doesnt just belong to that person, it belongs to all those around the person... One's life is not one's alone. There's always another way out... No matter the situation.


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 1, 2011)

Dust2dust said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_32571 said:
> ...



Isn't bullying and murder attempt just straight up different? they should've went to jail and never came back out


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 1, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> Yeah it's sad, but it's not that sad. It's not like the bullies killed her. She made the choice to do that herself. Think about an alternate version, where instead of killing herself she killed them instead. Would you still blame the bullies for her actions? I sure hope not. If she couldn't even deal with high school bullies then she probably wouldn't have been able to handle the real world either. The world is often a cold and unfair place and that's a fact, learn to deal with it or gtfo. People who think this is incredibly sad clearly haven't seen the real sadness this world has to offer.
> 
> Now go ahead and hate on me for what I said, I know it's coming.



Not really much to hate in this post.
Ignorance spawns stupidity, and stupidity spawns posts like yours.

It's common.

Same with the hilarious ignorance of "I wouldn't commit suicide, so she's stupid."
What a dumb argument.
It's not even outside the scope of common sense to realize, not everyone has the same mental stability nor strength. Some people can take the abuse, any abuse. Some can really not handle much of any. Again, that's just common sense.
I'm not defending suicide as a correct and viable option, but trying to belittle people who do commit suicide because "I wouldn't do it" is the stupidest reason you can give.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Dec 1, 2011)

What I find particularly disgusting is that the bullies set up facebook pages mocking her death. They need to be punished, severely...


----------



## misteromar (Dec 1, 2011)

It is horrible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 1, 2011)

Not every kid is capable of just fighting back like Casey Haynes. Personalities differ for each person. Very unfortunate for the loss of that girl, and I wish every bully could get some sense knocked into their skulls.


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> If she couldn't even deal with high school bullies then she probably wouldn't have been able to handle the real world either.


You'd be amazed at how often, in the "real world"*, a bunch of random people _doesn't_ gang up on you and terrorize you relentlessly for years. What with all the, you know, rules, societal norms, consequences for extremely antisocial behaviour, _laws_, stuff like that. In the "real world" it's easier to stop or avoid a ton of situations you can't avoid in school. 

The "real world" isn't nearly as bleak and grim as kids who want to sound mature make it to be.  


***School is the real world too, you know, it's not imaginary.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Dec 1, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> Yeah it's sad, but it's not that sad. It's not like the bullies killed her. She made the choice to do that herself. Think about an alternate version, where instead of killing herself she killed them instead. Would you still blame the bullies for her actions? I sure hope not. If she couldn't even deal with high school bullies then she probably wouldn't have been able to handle the real world either. The world is often a cold and unfair place and that's a fact, learn to deal with it or gtfo. People who think this is incredibly sad clearly haven't seen the real sadness this world has to offer.
> 
> Now go ahead and hate on me for what I said, I know it's coming.



Here's another what-if: what if you are the one that was to tell this to the parents of this child that had just had a great loss in their life. The girl meant everything for them and it is shattered by the actions of others. If you, a stranger to them, had the guts to say this to the parents, then you were heading back home with a broken nose or worse. But hey this is the internet, nobody will hear or touch you, don't they? You've got every right to step on fragile souls like the parents by posting this, hell it's even a right to say it! Even better, you're this night elf mohawk you're not even pretending to be one, you are one! You're not that little nerd that ain't bullied all day, oh no, YOU are the most flawless person on earth and you never had any sad moment in your life.

One thing dude, get your ass straight or gtfo of this thread.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 1, 2011)

I think you people are over analyzing what I said and thinking I'm implying things that I'm not. I'm just thinking about this logically instead of emotionally like you are. Emotions cloud your judgement in situations like this, it's Psych 101.



Hells Malice said:


> Not really much to hate in this post.
> Ignorance spawns stupidity, and stupidity spawns posts like yours.
> 
> It's common.
> ...


You're going to call me stupid when you can't even read? I never said anything along the lines of "she's stupid," or belittled her in anyway. All I said was it was her choice to take her life, not the bullies, but humans always want somebody to blame. I have nothing else to say to you because your post has nothing to do with what I said. If I were you, here's there part where I would insult you instead of refuting what you said.



Veho said:


> You'd be amazed at how often, in the "real world"*, a bunch of random people _doesn't_ gang up on you and terrorize you relentlessly for years. What with all the, you know, rules, societal norms, consequences for extremely antisocial behaviour, _laws_, stuff like that. In the "real world" it's easier to stop or avoid a ton of situations you can't avoid in school.
> 
> The "real world" isn't nearly as bleak and grim as kids who want to sound mature make it to be.
> 
> ...


Yes because clearly all the laws and rules in this world are followed by everyone, and it's not like those laws apply to people in high school either because if they did then this would've been stopped. Oh wait, none of that's true so you're arguement is pointless. And I wasn't saying you're likely to be bullied in the "real world," (btw no shit school is real, if you don't know what the phrase "real world," means then you're a dumbass), but life isn't fair and shitty things happen. If you've had a awesome life then you are lucky. I'm not a child trying to sound mature, maybe I'm just unlucky and I've had a shitty life while everyone else in the world is living happy lives all around me. Oh wait, that's not true. This is what I mean by not knowing real sadness; your life must be so great you don't realize/care that there are millions of innocent people out there that get fucked by the world everyday of their lives. I'm not saying I'm one of these people, but those are the people that make me feel sad. Go watch thousands of innocents get murdered in cold blood and then tell me 1 girl who willingly took her own life is as sad as that. They wanted to live but had no choice in the matter, she didn't want to live so she made the choice to take her own life.



shadowmanwkp said:


> Here's another what-if: what if you are the one that was to tell this to the parents of this child that had just had a great loss in their life. The girl meant everything for them and it is shattered by the actions of others. If you, a stranger to them, had the guts to say this to the parents, then you were heading back home with a broken nose or worse. But hey this is the internet, nobody will hear or touch you, don't they? You've got every right to step on fragile souls like the parents by posting this, hell it's even a right to say it! Even better, you're this night elf mohawk you're not even pretending to be one, you are one! You're not that little nerd that ain't bullied all day, oh no, YOU are the most flawless person on earth and you never had any sad moment in your life.
> 
> One thing dude, get your ass straight or gtfo of this thread.


I would go and say this to their face but I don't live anywhere near them. You clearly missed the point I was making entriely. The bullies didn't kill her, she made the choice to kill herself. Her parents world was shattered by the actions of their daughter, not the actions of the bullies. Everybody just wants to blame things on someone else, that's pretty much how the whole world works unfortunately. If you want to blame bullies for her actions then I guess you blame bullies for the actions of Eric Harris, Dylan Klebold, and Seung-Hui Cho? They were driven to massacre people because of the torment they endured. They clearly weren't responsible for their own actions, right? People can't except that the world isn't fair so they try to make it seem fair in their mind by blaming whoever they can. And the part about me never getting bullied and being flawless and never experiencing sadness just made me lol. You know absolutely nothing about me yet you have the audacity to make a comment like that? I did get bullied and overall I've had a pretty shitty life actually but I don't go around crying and complaining about it, because guess what? This is a 2 parter here: 1.)Complaining about life doesn't change a single gaddamn thing, you have to change things yourself. And 2.) There are people in this world that have to put up with a hell of a lot more then I have and a hell of a lot more than she did. Innocent children getting slaughtered after watching as their friends and family are murdered around them, people dying from starvation everyday. These people didn't chose to die, but this girl did chose to take her own life. Those are the kind of things that make me sad. My problems are trivial compared to theirs.

Oh and please explain how one "get's their ass straight," because frankly I have no idea what that means.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 1, 2011)

DeathStrudel... you crazy


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> Yes because clearly all the laws and rules in this world are followed by everyone, and it's not like those laws apply to people in high school either because if they did then this would've been stopped. Oh wait, none of that's true so you're arguement is pointless.


Funny thing. First of all, you will never be If someone in your workplace or your social circle attacks you, you can report them to any authority that can control them, be it their supervisor or boss or the police for that matter, and if nothing else your situation will be taken seriously instead of dismissed out of hand. If you say anything about school bullying, it will be laughed off, and you will be told to "man up" and learn to deal with it. And some moron who thinks he's being clever will tell you to get used to it, because "the 'real world' is much worse." Which is of tremendous help to someone who came with a problem, isn't it? "Suck it up, it only gets worse, it will never, _ever_ be better. Oh you thought I would help you? Ha ha ha no, nobody will ever help you, ever. Get used to it." 



> And I wasn't saying you're likely to be bullied in the "real world", but life isn't fair and shitty things happen.


But it's very rarely so persistently, relentlessly, systematically unfair so it's really no comparison. 



> (btw no shit school is real, if you don't know what the phrase "real world," means then you're a dumbass)


It means "I think your world is a safe and secluded little slice of Paradise where you are shielded and protected from all the horrible terrible ordeals I, who do not dwell there, must face every day, oh woe is me." It means "I belittle your problems." It means "your problems are trifling and meaningless petty whining compared to mine." But I'm sure you believe it means something else. 



> I'm not a child trying to sound mature


Yes, you are. 



But no, you're right. Suicide is the easy way out. I mean, it's the easy option. "I'm out of milk... THINK I'LL KILL MYSELF" "Went to the toilet, forgot my iPad... MUST KILL MYSELF!" People who take their own life are lazy cowards, amirite? Because killing yourself is a trivial decision. Made lightly, over tea and crumpets. "I think I shall have clotted cream with my scone, and later on I'll go to the movies, or kill myself, whichever I feel like." It's not like you have to be desperate to do it, I mean it's not like it's some sort of ultimate solution, right? "I think I'll kill myself, and if it doesn't work I'll try that other thing." It's not something you're driven to against your will, it's something people do for teh lulz. Dem suicidists's crazy, eh? They'd off 'emselves at the drop of a hat, the sustained psychological torture is just an excuse. People wake up one day and say, "Such a nice day, think I'll go out through the window" and then spend the rest of the day just aching for an excuse. It is in no way the biggest, most drastic, most desperate step anyone can take, nah, it's a lazy and cowardly solution, especially since my 20/20 hindsight and no insight or regard for another person's outlook or mental state offers _me_ (not them) several ways out. Stop me any time this starts sounding like complete and utter bullshit.  



A girl was in a situation where, from her perspective, the biggest, most drastic, most desperate step anyone can take, seemed not only like a valid, but the _only_ way out. The people who put her in that situation are responsible. Yes, they are. Yes, it's their fault. They _are_ to blame. "Life isn't fair," but this little aspect of life's unfairness can and should be prevented. It's not a random influence beyond anyone's control, it's a bunch of selfish little cunts that need a timely ding on the head. There's a difference.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Dec 1, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> DeathStrudel... you crazy


“I’m afraid your mad. Bonkers. Off your head. But I’ll tell you a secret…all the best people are.” A great quote from a not so great movie. Normal humans are so boring.

@Veho
I'm not even going to bother. I can tell by your response that you're not understanding what I'm saying and it seems like you're getting kinda angry(maybe you're not I'm just saying that's the impression I'm getting) so I'm just going to stop trying. It's probably my fault, I should have made my point clearer, but unfortunately I have Asperger's so that's not the easiest thing for me to do. It makes it so I try really hard to get my point across very precisely and it often becomes difficult for people to interpret what I'm saying.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2011)

Westside said:


> > Persistent bullying led a 15-year-old girl in eastern Quebec to take her own life earlier this week, her family told CTV Montreal.
> > The girl's mother says Marjorie Raymond killed herself on Monday after telling her family that she had been tormented by classmates since her first day at Gabrielle-Le-Courtois high school in Gaspe.
> > Chantal Larose told CTV Montreal that she had only recently discovered that her daughter was being bullied, referring to Marjorie as the type of person who bottled up their feelings.
> > Larose said she contacted her daughter's school administrators about the bullying but said aside from a few suspensions nothing else was done.
> ...



You're suggesting that we retaliate to bullying with bullying?

This is terrible, no doubt about it, but I don't think going "eye for an eye" here is really the best answer.


----------



## Westside (Dec 2, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Westside said:
> 
> 
> > > Persistent bullying led a 15-year-old girl in eastern Quebec to take her own life earlier this week, her family told CTV Montreal.
> ...


I'm not saying anyone should bully them, what I'm saying is that they should eventually realize how wrong the thing they have done is and struggle to live with that guilt because of their own realization, not forced unto them by others.  If you want to say that they should not suffer at all for what they have done, then I think that is wrong in its self.  Otherwise, what do you suggest the consequences are?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2011)

When you said that they should be tormented, I assumed that was supposed to come externally. Yeah, I would they are internally torn about this; it would be kind of disturbing if they weren't upset over causing someone's death.

And I just support the logical punishment; time in prison.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Dec 2, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:


> , I should have made my point clearer, but unfortunately I have Asperger's so that's not the easiest thing for me to do. It makes it so I try really hard to get my point across very precisely and it often becomes difficult for people to interpret what I'm saying.



And using asperger's isn't an easy way out of the discussion then? I have it too but that doesn't mean that you can weasel yourself out of a slippery situation like that, that's just misusing something to get the better of it. Hell I sometimes have difficulties with it as well, but I at least try fixing it myself and not using my diagnosis as a shield for my problems. In my opinion saying you have asperger is the same as saying you're a human: nobody cares, only you. I found that out the hard way, believe me. We clearly understand what you mean: you're against suicide for one reason or another, because someone chooses to die at the moment they want. Being so uptight about it however, only makes people angry because we are talking about the death of a person here, an irreversible act that shouldn't be taken lightly.

OT: Prison is a bit too harsh unless we're talking about juvenile punishment here. I think you can't deny the fact that we're dealing with minors here, the bullying kids obviously didn't know things would turn out this drastic, but I do think that they indeed deserve some kind of punishment to show them the gravity of the situation.


----------

